# FINNALY ORDERED A GROOMING TABLE!!!!!!!!!!



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am excited to have ordered a grooming table and arm from Amazon! No shipping and arrives at the end of this week! Hurray! 
Adjustable height will save my back hopefully.....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have also decided I need one - I think it would definitely make things easier for me with my wiggling boy. What did you order? I am going to need several :biggrin1: arms to go with whatever I get. I was looking at them yesterday on Amazon, and I was so confused. I also need a dryer and some kind of holder. This is utterly stupid - I have two dogs, one three years old - and I am still 'making do' with inferior setup and equipment! I am excited for you!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

I ordered the Master Equipment adjustable lift groom table 42x24 (manual hight adj.)
Master Equipment zinc-steel arm w clamp 36"
AND the No-Sit Haunch holder sm/med
All with no shipping costs. $230.00
I would easily spend that if I took my 3 girls to the groomer just once!!

And, it's a tool. My husband buys tools, I buy tools for the kitchen etc. What's the diff for my dogs? LOL...explain this to my DH who is out of town on business!! LOL!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good for you!! Your back is going to thank you!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've also found the dog is 10x more secure with a "groomer's helper" which is pretty much just a c-clamp that goes on the arm with an attachment to the ...I don't know what they're called, we just call them blue leads and I don't think "noose" is the word I'm looking for...hmm...well then, I guess I need a refresher for grooming terms how embarassing!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

how exciting! Did you guys take a grooming class?


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Finally ordered a grooming table!!!!!!!*



atsilvers27 said:


> I've also found the dog is 10x more secure with a "groomer's helper" which is pretty much just a c-clamp that goes on the arm with an attachment to the ...I don't know what they're called, we just call them blue leads and I don't think "noose" is the word I'm looking for...hmm...well then, I guess I need a refresher for grooming terms how embarassing!


Hi Silver, Do you mean the arm that clamps to the table? If so it has a noose type restraint that comes with it. In addition I bought the 2 loop noose for both the front and backend of the dog.

Let me know if this is what you are referring to. Thanks!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Finally ordered a grooming table!!!!!!!*



anaacosta said:


> how exciting! Did you guys take a grooming class?


No lessons. But I have read online and watched some utube videos. I think the best help has been Jody Murphy's Havanese grooming video, she goes into great detail on the cut. In addition The bath instructions on some of the breeders sights are good. The bath seems to be VERY important part of the overall process. I like the bath video from Talemakers Havanese, in Toronto area.
BUT...I am definitely still learning!! Also playing around with all kinds of shampoos , combs, brushes. I love the buttercomb and face comb from Chris Christiansen! 
I have only had my 2 new Havi girls for a bit less than 4 months. Ages 6 months (Misty) and 31/2 years (Willow) who was previously Lulu. The third girl is half Havi and half Cavaleir (Lilly May). She too grows hair quickly, hardly sheds, and is a dream, have had her for 2 years!
The fourth dog is a shedder (Maggie) my Eskie. She is 14 yrs old, and still going fairly strong. She has helped me through lots of lifes challenges and adventures! 
I'm not sure I gained much "ease in care and clean-up" when I fell in love with the Havanese breed! BUT I LOVE THEM!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well???  Did your table arrive? How do you like it? Review please.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

My husband got me a grooming table last year for Christmas. I love it!!! You won't regret having one. Biggest issue was finding a spot where I could leave it up all the time. But it folds easily and isn't too heavy to move but is sturdy. Last summer during our 4th of July party I threw a tablecloth over it (after cleaning it of course) and used it as an extra serving table for drinks and ice.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well???  Did your table arrive? How do you like it? Review please.


YES!! I have had a virus so that I didn't use it until night before last. What a difference it made. Sturdy table, yet folds and is easy to move when upright at 33 lbs. Misty, the longhaired white gal, was just wonderful. I blew her dry without a hassle and combed her thoroughly. Clipped her nails and trimmed a bit around the feet...evenly for once!! She never moved a bit. I did buy the haunch stablizer, that really made a difference. I talked to her all through the process. My back was so much improved. Last night I clipped Willow's nails and trimmed her up a bit. I felt like I knew what I was doing with the new CC shears too! Even though Willow was not as happy, (at 3 years old, she has had experiences in the past that may have not been the best) she didn't nip , growl or anything, even when I cut the quick of one nail...* OUCH!!!*Definitely a time saver and a back saver. AND I know where all the equipment is!!! Now THAT in itself is progress!  NOTE: I was sent, by the company, in error, an additional arm,I really did need it. I also received some type of hydraulic pump for some other table...I don't know what I'll do with that. MY BACK IS HAPPY!!


----------

